# Ladyfingers - AG doll - "Spooky" Skating Costume & "Witchie-Poo" Hat



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
American Girl Knitting Pattern
September, 2011

NOTE: This photo was first posted in May, 2011 - before I began writing out patterns. I am reissuing the photo along with the pattern.

SPOOKY SKATING COSTUME and WITCHIE-POO HAT

US #6 and #10 needles
Ring Markers
Black yarn with gold metallic threads
Bright orange eyelash yarn
Orange yarn - #3 weight, DK, sport weight

With #6 needles and black yarn, cast on 46 stitches. Knit 2 rows.
Place markers as follows:
Knit 7, place marker, Knit 9, place marker, Knit 14, place marker, Knit 9, place marker, Knit 7 = 46 sts.
Purl, slipping markers, with NO increase.
Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker. (8 sts increased)
Purl, slipping markers, with NO increase. Drop black yarn.
Next Row: Attach orange eyelash yarn. Knit and increase across the row.
Next Row: Purl, slipping markers, with no increase. Cut orange eyelash.
Pick up black yarn and continue to knit and increase, then purl back - ending with a purl row - until stitches are divided as follows:
14 (right back), Marker, 23 (sleeve), Marker, 28 (front), Marker, 23 (sleeve), Marker, 14 (left back). = 102 sts.
Next Row: Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 28, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 14. = 56 sts.

NOTE: After binding off 23 stitches for the first sleeve, you will have one stitch left on the needle. This will count as #1 stitch when you Knit 28 (so you will only knit 27 sts). When you complete binding off for the second sleeve, you will again have one stitch left on the needle. You will only have to knit the remaining 13 stitches.

Next Row: Purl across row, PURL 2 TOGETHER at each underarm area. This will anchor the two back pieces to the front of the garment. = 54 sts.
Work in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 11 rows, ending with a knit row. You are now at the waistline. You should hold the bodice up to the doll to see if you are at or near the waistline - it all depends on how tightly or loosely you knit.

At the waistline (54 sts) - on the WRONG SIDE - use a larger needle and KNIT across row. This will put 54 purl nubs on the right side of the garment to attach the skirt later 

Attach panties to bodice:

Go back to the #6 needles and work in stockinet stitch, increasing in the FIRST and LAST stitch across the row. 
Purl, with NO increase.

NOTE: Optional - you can knit and purl 2 rows in black yarn, then 2 rows in orange yarn (not eyelash), and continue to make striped panties, or you can knit plain black panties.

Continue in this manner until you have 60 stitches on the needle. (8 rows).
Next Row: Knit 30, PLACE CENTER MARKER, Knit 30.
Next row: Purl, slipping marker.
Knit across the row, increasing in first and last stitch - AT THE SAME TIME increase BEFORE and AFTER the center marker. (4 sts increased).
Continue increasing in this manner, and purling with no increase, until there are 74 stitches on the needle. Purl 1 row.

Divide for Panty Legs:
Knit 37, remove center marker, TURN and purl back on these same 37 stitches.
Knit in stockinet stitch (continuing the striped pattern) for 6 rows. Bind off in knit with black yarn.
Go up to the center of the panties. Attach black yarn and complete the second leg of the panties (working the stripes to match, your choice). Bind off in knit with black yarn. Sew short seams for panty legs. DO NOT SEW BACK SEAM AT THIS TIME. (You will be attaching the full skating skirt prior to sewing this seam).

Attaching Skirt to Panties: 

When bind off is complete for top with attached panties, hold it up with the panties at the top and the bodice at the bottom - right side toward you. Fold down the panties toward the back at the waistline. You will now be able to see the little purl nubs.

Use a smaller knitting needle that will slip easily through the nubs. Thread this needle into the first nub, then the second, third, fourth, etc. until you have all the nubs on the needle - no knitting, just use the bare needle to do this - you just want to get all those little nubs onto a needle. (A double-pointed needle works great!) Dont worry if you cant pick up all 54 pearl nubs - you can correct this on the next row.

With black yarn, on right side, knit across the row, working the nubs off the smaller needle and onto your regular needle. At this time you can pick up the nubs you missed, or knit in front and back of a stitch to increase until you get the required (54) number of stitches on the needle.
Knit 1 row (wrong side).
Next Row: With orange eyelash yarn, knit in the front/back/front of EACH STITCH - 2 stitches increased in each stitch across the row. = 162 sts. (Some knitters prefer to knit/purl/knit in each stitch. However, I think this takes an unnecessary step by having to throw your hand - or finger -into purl mode, instead of just knitting.) 
Knit 1 row. 
Knit 2 rows with black yarn.
Knit 2 rows with orange eyelash yarn.
Knit 2 rows with black yarn.
With orange eyelash yarn, knit and increase in every other stitch across the row.
Knit 1 row. Bind off in knit with eyelash yarn.

THIS IS TRICKY!

When you sew up the back seam of the onesie - the bodice with attached panties, turn the garment inside out. Make sure you do not sew any part of the full skirt when sewing this back seam! Constantly check to make sure the skirt is out of the way. 

Once the bodice and panties seam is finished, turn the garment right side out and sew the skirt seam (on the wrong side). You can sew the skirt with black yarn, and sew ONLY the bound off edge with the orange eyelash.


WITCHIE-POO HAT

With #6 needles and black yarn, cast on 112 stitches. Knit 2 rows.
With plain orange yarn, knit 2 rows.
With black yarn, knit 2 rows.
With plain orange yarn, knit 2 rows. Cut orange yarn.
With black yarn, KNIT 2 TOGETHER across the row. = 56 stitches
With black, knit 56 stitches tightly (to draw all the gathered stitches together).
With ORANGE EYELASH, knit 4 rows. Cut eyelash yarn.
Peak of hat:
With black yarn, knit 2 together on the FIRST and LAST two stitches.
Purl 1 row.
Knit 2 together on the first and last two stitches.
Purl 1 row.
Knit 2 together on the first and last two stitches.
Purl 1 row.
* Knit 2, KNIT 2 TOGETHER; repeat from * across the row. = 38 sts.
Purl 1 row.
Knit 2 together on the first and last two stitches.
Purl 1 row.
* Knit 1, KNIT 2 TOGETHER; repeat from * across the row. 24 sts.
Purl 1 row.
* Knit 1, KNIT 2 TOGETHER; repeat from * across the row. 16 sts.
Purl 1 row.
Knit 2 together across the row. 8 sts.
Purl 1 row.
Knit 2 together on the first and last 2 stitches. 6 sts.
Purl 1 row.
Knit 2 together on the first and last 2 stitches. 4 sts.
Cut black yarn, leaving a long strand to sew the back seam. Thread this strand onto a darning needle and pull the needle through the stitches on the knitting needle. Pull stitches up tightly to form a point. Knot securely. Sew back seam.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

sweet


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I love it.

Here it is pdf


Rhyanna


----------



## AlanaBlakely (Sep 8, 2013)

Cute! She needs a pair of black boots and a broom..


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Very pretty work.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Just love your designs!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

They are so cute. Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

More thanks coming your way....especially for that hat!!
julie


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Darling pattern! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

kiwiannie said:


> Very pretty work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love the outfit. You did a great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Cute. I especially like the witch hat.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Ladyfingers, you've done it again. They are beautiful, especially the Witchie Poo outfit. Love them!


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

Love this outfit! Really into knitting doll clothes lately.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks again, Ladyfiner and daeanarah for all your work providing all us Grandmas, Aunts, etc with your free patterns and easy downloads....Really,,,,,,,,,,,appreciate this generosity....Happy crafting....Davena


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Elaine I just love your patterns.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

another cute!


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your time and talents....your doll clothes are awesome and can't wait to make some!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

What fun!! Thank you!


----------



## grammiejh (Mar 14, 2011)

As always--great patterns! Especially love the hat!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Another cute one!! Thanks.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

AlanaBlakely said:


> Cute! She needs a pair of black boots and a broom..


That would be a cute idea, wouldn't it? Thanks again , Elaine and Rhyanna.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

A Broom can be bought at Michael's or Joann's or any store that has halloween stuff. I prefer the first two because you can get small doll size ones.

I think Elaine has a pattern for boots.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here are the instructions for knitted boots that Elaine has provided in another pattern

American Girl Boots:

Make 2: 
Using #8 US knitting needles and purple furry yarn, cast on 20 stitches. Knit 6 rows in garter stitch for top of boot. Change to #6 knitting needles and lilac yarn. Knit 2 together at EACH END = 18 sts. 
Stockinette Stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 20 rows. Turn Heel: Knit 2 tog on first and last two stitches. 
Purl 2 tog on first and last two stitches. Knit 2 tog on first and last two stitches. 12 sts. 
Knit 8 rows in stockinette stitch Purl 1 row. 
Cut yarn, leaving a 12-inch strand. Thread this strand onto a darning needle and thread the needle through the remaining 12 sts. 
Pull up tightly, KNOT securely 2-3 times. 
Sew seam to top of boot. Pick up strand of purple yarn and finish sewing the boot seam. Weave in ends. Turn right side out.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That pattern looks amazing. Thank you for sharing and again thank you to Rhyanna for the pdf file.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Hannelore

You are welcoming. I added the boots pattern from another of Elaine's patterns because someone thought the outfit would look great with black boots.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Hi Hannelore
> 
> You are welcoming. I added the boots pattern from another of Elaine's patterns because someone thought the outfit would look great with black boots.


Yes I saw that and copied the instructions down. Thanks.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You're welcome.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

now that is a hat!!
julie


----------

